# FedEx Home Delivery



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Slower than NAC ... 

*Estimated delivery*
Jul 1, 2008

Package was too big and heavy to send in one of those tiny USPS boxes.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

oh man...someone is gonna be very very angry when they see this! :r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Another attempt to hit Young Ape???:gn

Yes! Me thinks!!!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I bet it's fortune cookies.


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh boy! Lashing out blindly in the dark against Young Ape.


Young Ape do you see what you've cause! Your bretheren are taking beatings! lol


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

It's all fun and games until a Young Ape starts pulling your tail...then you get all nasty! 

:mn:mn:mn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Trust me when I say the following:

This one is truly going to a Young Ape :mn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

He's gonna hit another little kid!!

What has happened to this once kind, gentle​ gorilla? Young Ape has caused him to loose his mind.

It's a sad, sad day.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Trust me when I say the following:
> 
> This one is truly going to a Young Ape :mn


Notice it is going to A Young Ape. I don't know about THE Young Ape. :tu

So which one is it Vin? A or The?


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> Notice it is going to A Young Ape. I don't know about THE Young Ape. :tu
> 
> So which one is it Vin? A or The?


I'm no longer convinced there is only one Young Ape. There may only be one sender of the packages, but he's definitely had help. If not with the sticks themselves, then certainly with the logistics and planning. Interpret my post as you will. But on July 1, a Young Ape is getting hit. :mn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

uhm about one week, that could be an overseas shipment, should I go into hiding?


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> uhm about one week, that could be an overseas shipment, should I go into hiding?


I don't know -- are you Young Ape?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I am not THE young ape, but I might be A young ape in your eyes (because we did a NST recently)


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> I am not THE young ape, but I might be A young ape in your eyes (because we did a NST recently)


It's just wishfull thinking on Don's part Vin 

Good luck hunting young ape(s) :tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Slower than NAC ...
> 
> *Estimated delivery*
> Jul 1, 2008
> ...


I CAN'T WAIT to see this ....
The Sounds of it!! 
This may hit CNN News

I hope you sent him a back brace.. so he can pick up the PACKAGE!!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I'm no longer convinced there is only one Young Ape. There may only be one sender of the packages, but he's definitely had help. If not with the sticks themselves, then certainly with the logistics and planning. Interpret my post as you will. But on July 1, a Young Ape is getting hit. :mn





massphatness said:


> I don't know -- are you Young Ape?


*The world according to Vin...*









Young Ape!!!! Ahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*Vin on a good day...*


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like someone rattled Vin's cage and he doesn't play fair :mn


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Vin has gone bye bye guys. He has let this "young ape" drive him past the breaking point. Lets a take a moment of silence to remember the man we once knew as Vin Stolo. He was a good man with a big herat until one day he snapped and lost his mind. He now goes by the name Jack Meoff and spends most of his time locked in a small hall closet hand drawing sketches of what he believes "young ape" looks like. It is a sad day in America.

On the other hand WATCH OUT there is a package from a crazy man sitting in a FedEx truck as we speak :gn:gn:gn


You are the man VIN :tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

{silence} 

God rest his soul...
Vin he was a great man...





For this Meoff guy he has lost it I hear!!!

I miss the old MR. Stolo


*Great post Gary ROFL*


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Vin has gone bye bye guys. He has let this "young ape" drive him past the breaking point. Lets a take a moment of silence to remember the man we once knew as Vin Stolo. He was a good man with a big herat until one day he snapped and lost his mind. He now goes by the name Jack Meoff and spends most of his time locked in a small hall closet hand drawing sketches of what he believes "young ape" looks like. It is a sad day in America.
> 
> On the other hand WATCH OUT there is a package from a crazy man sitting in a FedEx truck as we speak :gn:gn:gn
> 
> You are the man VIN :tu


I wish I would have gotten to know him. He will be missed :chk


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Sounds like someone is getting hit with some heavy ordnance!!!*:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Package is 35 miles from its destination as of 2:53 AM this morning. Today should be the day. If not, tomorrow for sure.

Then we're on to Phase 2.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Put it to 'em Vin. Don't let 'em forget who's boss around here!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Vin, hope that you didn't put the rest of us Massholes at risk with this war. Would hate it if we had to wipe another state off of the map.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Phase 2 is in the mix already!! Phase 1 wasn't even landed yet!!!

You are dangerous Mr.Stolo!!!!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

taltos said:


> Vin, hope that you didn't put the rest of us Massholes at risk with this war. Would hate it if we had to wipe another state off of the map.


:tpd::r:r:gn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

TripleF said:


> Put it to 'em Vin. Don't let 'em forget who's boss around here!


Thats right Vin, smack that little kid around!!!

You are a sick man.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

6:14 AM - *On FedEx vehicle for delivery *


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> 6:14 AM - *On FedEx vehicle for delivery *




You need help Vin. Tracking this package since early AM? Don't you have some work to do?:ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*Jul 1, 2008 1:11 PM* - *Delivered*
Left at front door.

:chk


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

O Dear God help this person!!!!
:r:r:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

You are a sick sick man Mr. Vin


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

massphatness said:


> *Jul 1, 2008 1:11 PM* - *Delivered*
> Left at front door.
> 
> :chk


and ran like hell :r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

geeze guys it's just a bunch of flowers.......

what's the big deal?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

TripleF said:


> geeze guys it's just a bunch of flowers.......
> 
> what's the big deal?


black roses


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> He's gonna hit another little kid!!
> 
> What has happened to this once kind, gentle gorilla? Young Ape has caused him to loose his mind.
> 
> It's a sad, sad day.


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

well....................................................................................?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DBall said:


> well....................................................................................?


deep


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

let's see some carnage people :ss


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Probably couldn't locate the digital camera huh?:ss


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

FOUND IT !!!


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1741653#post1741653


----------

